# New Member from Maryland!



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Dottie!


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You can't say that you're an equine artist and photographer and not show us your work! No fair!

Welcome to the board


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! :smile:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Yo
> u can't say that you're an equine artist and photographer and not show us your work! No fair!
> 
> Welcome to the board


LOL! Well here is my website if you'd like to see some of my photographs and work i've done!  It's by no means finished, it's a work in progress for sure!

http://artbydottie.weebly.com

And for those who don't want to click, here are a few of my favorites...


Some of my art.....
































Pimlico during Preakness 2012 Week


















Blue 









Vic the Budweiser Clydesdale

And this is Assateague Island


----------



## grizli (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Horse Forum enjoy your stay here


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dotti nice pictures


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum very nice pics


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

